
The Unmaking and Remaking of Sierra On-Line - bane
http://www.filfre.net/2013/07/the-unmaking-and-remaking-of-sierra-on-line/
======
orionblastar
PCjr and Tandy 1000 graphics and sound made Sierra games better than the PC
CGA and speaker. That was until VGA and Soundblasters came out.

